# Unlikely chain of events leads to FDGB



## el Murpharino (Oct 10, 2008)

So I was part of a call yesterday that has to be chalked up to an unlikely chain of events...like that Final Destination movie...we arrive to find a lady at the bottom of an outdoors concrete staircase and think she just slipped and fell down the stairs.  Turns out that on top of a hill located about 300 yards away, a bunch of guys were bench pressing outdoors, during which one of the 45 lb. plates came off, rolled down the nearby hill, across the road, between two parked cars, across a parking lot and struck the lady standing on the top of the stair landing, knocking her down the stairs.  

I couldn't roll this weight there from the top of the hill if I had to...


----------



## Blacke00 (Oct 10, 2008)

That's something I'd have liked to have seen...except the lady getting hit of course.

You know the guys were all just watching the plate roll down the hill...amazed and helpless.

...across the street, not just missing the parked cars, but rolling *between* em(!), then homing in on the poor lady!

Kevin


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 11, 2008)

*El murapharino's Law!*

Free weights, one loose, seek out old ladies.


----------



## Meaganbutterflyemt (Oct 12, 2008)

*?????*

Is it ok to laugh? I mean after I read that because it just sounds so comical like it did come out of a movie or something.


----------



## MMiz (Oct 12, 2008)

No one else has a points system?  I'm fairly certain that's an automatic win, even more points than hitting a guy with a cane and the cane still standing.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 12, 2008)

*We just named a new paradigm after him, he'll become insufferable!*

.........


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 13, 2008)

Meaganbutterflyemt said:


> Is it ok to laugh? I mean after I read that because it just sounds so comical like it did come out of a movie or something.



Yeah, I got a visual straight out of either Monty Python or Bennie Hill.


----------



## rmellish (Oct 13, 2008)

Pics or it didn't happen. 

Just kidding, but i hope she doesn't spend any more of her hard earned money on lottery tickets with luck like that...


----------

